# canning with honey



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey guys is it possible to can with honey instead of sugar if so what is the recipe? thanks


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, but it depends on what you are canning. My books say 1/2 cup honey is equivelant to 1 cup sugar. Don't add the honey and boil your brine. Add the honey after the brine is boiled and removed from heat. What are you canning? I've made pickles and pickled eggs using honey. They both tasted good but the brine became ropey and cloudy. Make sample batches before going full throttle in your canning. Some honeys that have a strong flavor really comes out with the brine.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

This looks like the book you need.
http://www.amazon.com/Putting-Up-Honey-Preserving-Cookbook/dp/0930356136

Use google and search "canning using honey"


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

I guess i was wondering for like fruits and stuff. yea i googled it a little but was feeling lazy so just thought i would see if some one else had done it.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Years ago my wife canned 40-50 quarts of peaches using honey. They tasted ok (I think normal canned peaches were a little better) but had a brown tint to them. They didn't look as nice a bright yellow peaches.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I have the book "Putting it up with Honey" here at my store and it is a pretty good reference. Amazon sells it as Beeslave mentioned. There are a lot of fruit recipes. If you are looking to do any canning with honey I would recommend it.
Sheri


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

If you use Pomona's Universal Pectin instead of Surejell, the package includes recipes for jams and jellies made with honey.


----------

